# Aba 8v turbo fueling question



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

94 Aba 8v turbo. Is a FMU and injectors the way to go for additional fueling, or is a chip also necessary? What's the best route to take and how much boost can i realistically run while keeping the stock motronic management?
Thanks


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (Dubluva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_94 Aba 8v turbo. Is a FMU and injectors the way to go for additional fueling, or is a chip also necessary? What's the best route to take and how much boost can i realistically run while keeping the stock motronic management?
Thanks

first off:
what kind of power are you looking for?
12psi is the most i've seen with motronic chipped manangment and lowered compression...
bascially if you make clear what it is you want, people will tell ya how to get there


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (GTijoejoe)*

go standalone, stop the problems from the beginning.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (veedub11)*

what kind of "problems" that one might run into with fmu, stock injectors and stock ecu??
i know for me, with my audi 5k turbo set up with stock ecu and cartech/begi fmu.. i will run no more than 10 psi (i want to be safe)
there have been several threads about this kind of set up.. but i didnt really come across to any problems with it..
maybe if oyu could elaborate on that.. thatd be great!

kelvin


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (G-Boi)*

As long as the stock ECU has control, even when chipped, it will try everything possible to make the car run like a stock N/A car. You maybe chipped, FMU, or injector it, but the ECU wil try every method possible to make it run N/A fuel ratios, and will F with the ratios that the chip and other fueling want it to run. At the very least I would do a piggy-back. I have been chipped from the beginning and have never been happy with how the car has run. I have had chips burned over and over, but it is impossible to really "fool" the ecu and have a comfortable running motor. Many others have the exact same problems.


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (GTijoejoe)*

I'm looking for as close to 200whp as i can get with these components. I don't know how feasible that is with this setup, but I'm running a 98aba with a T3 turbo,lowered comperssion, whatever injectors necessary, FMU, front mount, dsm blow off valve, cis pump, 2.25 in piping etc. Any advice. I have a digi I setup i could install, and SNS is local to me. I just want to know what can be done with what i've already got.



_Modified by Dubluva at 11:05 AM 1-11-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (Dubluva)*

you know mine.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (veedub11)*

oh i see, i didnt know about that was the case for the ecu
see, thats my only concern, i dont know if FMU is adequate for my set up.. k26, double stacked aba headgasket, cartech fmu, stock injectors...
i dont want to have a lot of "issues" to resolve after i set it up...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_oh i see, i didnt know about that was the case for the ecu
see, thats my only concern, i dont know if FMU is adequate for my set up.. k26, double stacked aba headgasket, cartech fmu, stock injectors...
i dont want to have a lot of "issues" to resolve after i set it up...

at the least use a piggyback system for fuel.


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Aba 8v turbo fueling question (veedub11)*

oh arlite.
thanks.
but how come those that have used stock ecu and fmu claim that they are running okay? 
i mean, i know you wont know the answer unless you are them. but if you say stock ecu and fmu MAY be problomatic, then what is the reason to their "success" for using stock ecu and fmu?
thats what i dont get, i mean, ATP's site has a turbo chip for their turbo kit.. and they say that's sufficient for like 200 hp (correct me if im wrong) 
i guess what you are saying piggy back is BETTER right?


----------



## sims159914 (May 14, 2003)

keep this up i have the same questions


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (sims159914)*

Yes piggybacks work well and they are cheap.Standalone is better,but getting it up and running is harder and its much more expensive.FMU works ok to 10-12lbs,but stock injectors are small and will ultimatly limit your power potectial.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

we got a 95 2.0 8v stacked gasket running 10psi with no issues at all with SDS EIC, we tapped 4 extra injectors in front of the manifold, welded on the lower part of the intake manifold. In the summer we have run 15psi with zero problems. The car had a ATP chip before wich made the car run like crap.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

I ran stock chip/ecu + Cartech FMU (g60 injectors) with a T28 turbo @ 12psi (REALLY rich) -- outcome was 184whp, 228lbs tq. Had to swap stock injectors back in due to gas mileage. I'm at 8-9psi with absolutely no problem. The car drives like a factory turbo'ed car.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_The car drives like a factory turbo'ed car.

On a chip, I doubt that. How long have you been turbo'd, and do you have a AF map you can post?


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (LZ7J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LZ7J* »_I ran stock chip/ecu + Cartech FMU (g60 injectors) with a T28 turbo @ 12psi (REALLY rich) -- outcome was 184whp, 228lbs tq. Had to swap stock injectors back in due to gas mileage. I'm at 8-9psi with absolutely no problem. The car drives like a factory turbo'ed car.

Something like this is what i'm looking for. G60 injectors or whatever else is necessary, and a relatively simple setup. How does the Cartech FMU compare to the Vortech? Also could a chip (not sure from who) eliminate the running rich problem?


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

did you lower your compression? or left it at stock?


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_On a chip, I doubt that. How long have you been turbo'd, and do you have a AF map you can post?

I tried an ATP chip for a week, ran like CRAP. Next up was a custom EIP chip, again, like *CRAP!* I was fortunate enough to waste my $ on chips. Heed my words, STAY AWAY FROM CHIPS!!!
The car has been turbo'd for 2.5 years (roughly, 15k miles without a problem - aside from the occassional things breaking down ie. mounts, tranny, etc.) I drive the car 80 miles a day with no problem.
Here's a dyno @ 10psi without my autotech 270 cam (pulled 184whp @ 12psi with cam... top end was a ton livelier)









Here's one with an A/F plot. Base pressure on my fmu is set to 48psi, 1:1 rate gain. As you can see from the graph, the car ran PIG rich. The power DRASTICALLY fell off the powerband due to this.


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dubluva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_Something like this is what i'm looking for. G60 injectors or whatever else is necessary, and a relatively simple setup. How does the Cartech FMU compare to the Vortech? Also could a chip (not sure from who) eliminate the running rich problem?


Personally, I'd chose the cartech over the vortech. I believe the vortech only has a set 6:1 rate/gain as opposed to an adjustable 1:1-12:1 rate/gain (fuel:boost) settings on the cartech.
Save your money and don't buy a chip. You're a lot better off spending it on some






































































. 
Cartecch FMU + stock injectors + stock chip = good combo for 8-9psi.


_Modified by LZ7J at 2:27 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_did you lower your compression? or left it at stock?

The car is running stock compression for the time being.
Planning on doubling up the gasket as I plan on running 15psi with better fueling.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

Yuck, those fuel curves suck. No offense.
My car ran like crap 95% of the time it was turbo. If you want to actually have a good time driving your 2.0T, please invest in even the least expensive and simple MAP based standalone system. Even it it means spending more and waiting longer, heed our advice. It's worth it. 
Evan


----------



## LZ7J (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Yuck, those fuel curves suck. No offense.
Evan

That dyno was done with the G60 injectors. I'm back to running stock now. 8psi yields an ideal A/F of 12:1 in boost.

2k, are you still boosted?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (LZ7J)*

Actually, no. I parted out my 2.0 setup last fall. It was a hard decision, but my life has been stress free since then. I spent 7 months prior working like a dog to build my (42's) new shop. The setup went downhill in that time and had enough broken parts and ongoing problems that my wallet and I decided to scrap it. I sold most of it, hung on to a few parts.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I agree 100% with veedub11 and 2kjettaguy - Get some form of standalone. Standalone engine management may cost more in the short run, but in the long run it will pay for itself!
I installed SDS before my car was turbo'ed. Now I run 10-12.5 psi on the street (232whp/229ft-lbs) daily driven!! 14,000 kms on SDS so far, and 3.5k on the turbo. SDS makes my car 100% reliable, even in cold starts like this morning's -17ºC (1ºF) temps. 4 cranks and off she goes








The only problem I've had so far is an exhaust leak between the downpipe and exhaust - it's a little loud. I think one of the flanges warped a bit when I welded it..


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*

i went through the same process many people on here have, run lean for cheap, run rich for a little more money, then run properly with a nice tune. i have g60 injectors a 4 bar fpr, and a slpit second psc1001e. i think this is the least for me. i still would like to get a chip and then fine tune the car with the psc. as for the issue on the ecu trying to lean your motor out the slpit second has an option (the e) that puts your car in open loop under your personal settings. which means when i hit boost my o2 sensor tell s the ecu everything is ok. my car is an obd1 though and people havent had as many problems with the obd1s' 
-jared


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (jwspin)*

well the other thing is this run a a chip , larger injectors , and divert it , unplug the first o2sensor (mine is on the dp) at that point motrionc will base its fuel map off of what goes throught he maf and what the chip tells it, it will throw a o2 sensor code and maf high input code but will run very well , over 28kmilles and very few problems a and load of low 15sec pas slips at 94+ mph, i have had it to 12 psi , a g60 and fmu combo can fuel up to 15 or so psi


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (EvilVento2.oT)*

thats a lot of good info..
i do understand that SDS will be better off in the long run, and yes it is $. and i know most of you will say there isnt really a "substitue" for the SDS. 
it seems to me that ppl that have contributed to this post agree on one thing, chip is not the greatest. i know not EVERYONE would agree, because i personally spoke to like 3-4 ppl and they say the chip works perfectly fine with no problems what so ever.
now this is where my part is difficult... 
deciding which to choose. i know SDS is out of my budget.. im just a student with on a loan.. so i really shouldnt use that money on my car... but for now.. i have everything that i need for my project.. EXCEPT for a chip, which i am still debating.
i have a k26 turbo from audi 5k. plan to run a min of 8 psi and max of 10.. since i just want more than 115hp...
its jsut everyone has different input based on their past experiences, it's making me really difficult to choose whether i SHOULD or SHOULDNT get a chip....


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

I'm running OBDI and i'm wondering if i'll have the same problems as some of those who are resonding are having. I don't have the dual O2 sensors, etc. I'm using a Saab t3 and i'm looking for a good 175hp. I'd like to get this using g60 or larger injectors, FPR, Fmu and maybe a chip. I'm trying not to have to spend more than that. Is this possible? I like the results LZ7J had and just wonder what the downside to a setup like that would be.


----------



## timberlandstunts (Nov 24, 2018)

LZ7J said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_Something like this is what i'm looking for. G60 injectors or whatever else is necessary, and a relatively simple setup. How does the Cartech FMU compare to the Vortech? Also could a chip (not sure from who) eliminate the running rich problem?
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd chose the cartech over the vortech. I believe the vortech only has a set 6:1 rate/gain as opposed to an adjustable 1:1-12:1 rate/gain (fuel:boost) settings on the cartech.
> ...


on what engine code ?aba ? what year 2.0 ? think will it work on aeg models


----------

